# Fungus



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Alright so my GBR's laid eggs which i have scooped out and put into a satellite breeder box...and still succumbe to fungus....I have prazi pro, melafix, melachite green, and quick cure....I don't know what to do to prevent the fungus....Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as i'm having no luck with these eggs. Should i go out and invest in Paraguard....What have other's done in a case like this....


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

I do not think any of those would be the most suitable for fungi prevention except for maybe Melafix. Here's what I found on egg fungus:

_To prevent egg fungus, a dilute solution of methylene blue can be added for about a day. The water should be a light to moderate blue. Unfertilized or injured eggs will take on the color of the die. If the die is not used, then those eggs that loose their transparency (often turn white) or appear "hairy" or "fluffy" should be removed. Loose bad eggs can be removed using a glass or plastic pipette while attached bad eggs can be removed using a finger nail or tweezers. If eggs are kept with the parents of some species including some cichlids and fathead minnows, the parent(s) will remove these unfertilized or injured eggs from the nest. If the fungus gets out of control (usually only when methylene blue is not used), all viable (usually clear with small eyes forming; some species like some cories may have colored eggs) eggs should be removed to a fresh setup with water of similar temperature, pH, etc. Newly hatched fry should be removed to separate quarters when egg fungus is present as well, as young fry can die from the egg fungus too. The eggs should be removed to a tank without any methylene blue prior to hatching. Fry do not take well to methylene blue. Usually, keeping the eggs for about one day in the methylene blue solution, removing the colored eggs, and then putting the eggs into a fresh tank where they can hatch without methylene blue works well._

I would first try with Melafix to see how well it works.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Bobbi.

I used to use Formalin (a 37% Formaldehyde dilution) at a ratio of 1 drop per gallon once a day a while ago when I was breeding angels. it will not discolor your silicone like Methylene Blue will. I have an unopened 500 ml bottle available. PM me if interested. 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Gotcha.....so methylene blue is what I will pick up someone suggested Primafix....Thanx for the advice


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

I just turned the lights off the tank. Usually the fertile eggs will hatched before the fungus from the unfertilized eggs get them. Or if the parents are good and experience, they will pick off the unfertilized eggs.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I had to take em out....as the parents were eating their unborn......lol


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice, it's good to know that eggs are light sensitive and prone to fungus under direct lighting. No wonder my kribs like to spawn in dark caves.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

There is next to no lighting in the breeder box as it is hanging on the outside away from the light....these Rams are fairly young and I'm assuming they do not know what they are doing....or they feel stressed or feel that the eggs are in danger so they consume them....so other's can't...


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Do not use malachite green, I researched sometime ago and found somewhere in a book that malachite green sometimes actually kills wigglers. Use methylene blue instead.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Ditto.........


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello

When ever any of my female Africans is carrying eggs I always put them into a nursery 20 gallon tank and add maroxy from mardel. I have used others before but this is the best I've used. I actually buy the big 16 ounce fluid bottles so I always have it on hand.










Hope this helps

Teal'c aka Jason

Ps it also works with open spawners, I used it when my yellow meekis laid there eggs on a piece of drift wood. It's great stuff.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thanx Jason....I have something by them as will Marycyn two or something....would that work you think???


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Mysticalnet has lots of frys to show in her video, so her advice is gold, lol. We need to know how the successful breeders tackle the problems of fungus as well as feeding the frys at various stages.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

The feeding part I'm okay with...it is just the darn fungus that takes over....so i did purchase paragaurd at JnL's...today...so next time around I'll try that....


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

fxbillie said:


> Mysticalnet has lots of frys to show in her video, so her advice is gold, lol. We need to know how the successful breeders tackle the problems of fungus as well as feeding the frys at various stages.


Ashley is a He.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

LOL....I have another question not related to egg fungus...I have worms.....and damn they are nasty and a lot of em....I'm tearing down the tanks 15 and 25 this weekend...what can I do to rid myself of this crap.....I have already cut down on the feeding....I did a water change and vaccumed the gravel....and now there is hella more than what I started out with.....HELP.....all of the substrate from the 15 is goin in the 70 with the three new bags of Flourite Black...and I don't want to have 70 gallons worth of them darn white worms......


----------

